# FAC - April 2013



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy April everyone!

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). Every month there is a new chat thread. We come here to talk about everything going on in our lives not necessarily fiber related stuff.

If you are new to the Fiber Forum, welcome to The Fold! Please take the time to introduce yourself. You can do it here or start a whole thread just for your introduction. If you have been a reader and not a poster, take a minute to introduce yourself also. Don't be shy, we love all our new people. If you are new to the fiber arts we are here to help you, even if you think you don't know anything. We all began at the beginning just like you. So ask your questions. I would suggest beginning a new thread if you are having issues, need help or have a question. That way you will get the most help and your wont have to search through the FAC to find your post.

The weather here has been glorious the last few days, lots of sunshine and temps in the 40's and 50's, lots of outside time.

I finally finished the KAL socks for Canidiangirl. I need to get a few more trinkets to put in the package then it is off to the P.O. Im finishing up the pair of socks that were put on hold for the FAC. These are the possum yarn ones that were for my brother-in-law. They don't fit him so my sister gets them . Then I plan on beginning the Sea Lettuce scarf, also for my sister.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I added a new wheel to my stable. It's an old 65' circa Ashford Traditional. Nice old gal that had been used then neglected. I brought her home. Gave her a Murphy's oil soap bath. A good soaking with some lemon oil. New drive band & brake band (ST, SD, Scotch Tension). Oiled her up, tightened all the screws and now she spins like a dream.... yesterday I spun 3 bobbins full just to warm her up. I really, really, like this wheel!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

It's April already?! Marchwind, thanks for starting the new thread.

Lathermaker, that wheel looks beautiful! Nice job.



We're not starting the month off on the best foot. I'm finally getting better from the congestion/cough crud I've had, but DH is now sore all over and having sinus problems. I just can't seem to get my whole family well, seems like someone has been sick every week for months. Ugh!


I'm having a kind of silly, "empty nest" experience tomorrow. We've homeschooled for 15 years and participate in standardized testing every spring. Every year so far, I've dropped off one child for testing and had at least one younger child go with me to the zoo or some other activity to pass the time. Tomorrow would have been the last time I have one child stay with me; next year, both younger children will be tested. Trouble is, my youngest has a riding lesson tomorrow and will probably have to stay with her older sister and not go with me at all.


I realize how silly this sounds, I mean, it's one day! And not even a whole day, just from 8:30-2:00. I'm in so much trouble when they move out.


I could bring some knitting/crocheting with me tomorrow and pass the time. Or maybe the weather will be nice and I can bring my wheel to the park...


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - just checking in - I've been AWOL with all the things that are going on. My FIL had surgery a week and a half ago to remove a tumor in his lung. They removed part of the lobe, and got all of the cancer. He was on a breathing tube for 5 days, but the last few days have been better.

My MIL has Alzheimer's so she's been staying with us during the week, and my BIL on the weekends. This has been very very hard on her, as she depends on him for everything. She is not remembering much at all, and forgets where he is. It's been a challenge. 

On top of this, the sheep lambed, and the goats kidded, and are now milking two goats and bottle feeding the kids. It's been crazy! But life is good, and the support of family and friends has been awesome. And I love milking!!!! Wish I didn't have to work and could do this all day haha


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, April already!!! I just got back from MLK (Must Love Knitting) weekend at my Aunt's house in VA! Every year we meet over MLK weekend, but this year got postponed to Easter weekend. It was a blast. We knit a lot, talked, went yarn shopping, ate great food, and I did a soap making demo. It was a great time. 

While I was there, I finally picked up stitches on my never-ending sweater, so now I'm knitting the body part of it. I can see the end in sight, but it's a LONG way away! :sob:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm dropping off the tax stuff to our CPA today...soooo glad to get that stuff out of my hair. I now feel like I can move on to other projects. WIHH; you are making me tired just reading about what you've done....maybe there's hope for my stash.

I'm in the mood for Spring Cleaning! Watch out dumpster...here I come!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Continuing on the Viking thread from March.... Now why didn't I see the loom?? (Guess knitting/crocheting while watching may have had something to do with it.) I did notice last night the little girl was winding yarn onto a drop spindle .... half way up the shaft!!! No cop at all on the whorl. It did make me think about SvensksFlicka and wonder if she was watching and how much yelling at other inaccurate things was going on. 

Dreamy, praying you through today. Let us know how you're feeling.

I should be reorganizing the fiber room, but I really need to make soap ... like 3 weeks ago! Massive soaping day for me today.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Cyndi: I'm making soap today too...man, am I behind!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's another soaper that's behind!  I just got in my bulk oils. I was tired of ordering them so frequently. I can't wait to open them up and dig in!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I yell at movies. I yell at inaccuracies in historical movies, I yell if really weird things happen in other shows, like Star Trek. I have a lot of fun. 

Well, I've cut out the pattern for the first of the Six Flags dresses, but the material hasn't arrived yet. :/ So today I'm finishing my purse, then possibly making a linen dress for spring. 

Lathermaker, gorgeous wheel! PkBoo, I'm praying for you, but everything seems to be going fairly well.

Woodpecker, I'm praying for you today as well!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

On Easter Sunday I got to work on my wheels a little- cleaned polished and oiled, replaced the drive band on my Ashford...cleaned in my office- terribly behind since the middle of the twins pregnancy. 
I used the left over food coloring from the Easter eggs to dye angora wool. That came out very well and made the nicest blue and purple. Angora is hydrophobic- which means it takes forever for it to accept getting wet. I finally left it sitting in the jars overnight and cooked it in the microwave in the morning. That was so easy I might do some more today. 
We are all getting over an awful bout with the flue. It's been three weeks and it's been one thing or another since the beginning of March.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Been busy with syrup making. Which, if you saw the tiny size of my operation (if you can even call it that), you'd all know is a pretty poor excuse for not checking in more often. 

I did do alot of knitting in March. Started a new project after consulting my knitting instructor. She said it wasn't too ambitious for me as a third project ever (she's starting to see my overachiever tendencies ). In this one I learned to yarn over and to slip stitch.

It is a wrap I saw on Ravelry. I spent just about every evening in March knitting and finished it on Saturday. Took a few pictures for posterity even though it isn't blocked yet.

My next knitting endeavor: a size 12 months sweater for the grandbaby. New skills: i-cord cast on, kfb, sl1p wyif, button holes, and reading a pattern this is more complicated than just a 4 row repeat. Hoping to have it done for her birthday on the 30th.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I can sew in vents under the arms. I have one Medieval gown with lacing up the sides and vents under the arms. It is pretty cool in the summer. A big key is good fabric&#8211; not cheap satin, but good cotton or linen. (Linen is best for summer breathability.) Another key is loose sleeves, loose collars, etc. and not everything has to be super covering, especially if you're a working woman. You can have rolled up sleeves and an unbuttoned top button if you're working. 
For you, I think a light blouse and a skirt would be best. Style wold be determined by either Scottish or Norwegian...
I have a cotton pioneer dress I wear sometimes for spinning demos. It's like a loose cotton sack with an apron. I roll up the sleeves and unbutton the collar when it's hot. Sometimes I even go barefoot.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy April! I swear, I'm going to keep up with this thread this month! 
I'm freezing today! But the sky is blue. I was up Marchie's direction this morning in the snow flurries.....glad they didn't stick around. 30% chance for more snow tonight.I'm almost ready to start thinking it's time for winter to be over.

I have been busy with ewes and lambs. 3 of my ewes lambed 2 weeks before my calendar said they should - a single, triplets, and a set of twins [lovely gray twins] Obviously, my addition skills are rusty. This means barn checks every 2-3 hours around the clock for the duration. I am totally beat. Last week we were down to one vehicle while waiting for new tires to arrive. Who knew we had to ORDER tires? I managed 852 miles in 4 days and didn't go further than towns 15 miles in either direction. I have 2 ewes to go. I swear they laugh at me when I am out to check on them at 3 am.

I'I have had a wee bit of time for some spinning and dying. I finished up an entire cotswold fleece in 2 and 3 ply. BFF Carla and I made hand cream last week. It is wonderful! Even if it smells suspiciously like chocolate. Maybe the next batch, I'll decrease the amount of cocoabutter. 

Hope everyone had a great Easter!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I had gotten to about row 30 of my cable and the goofed up and had to take a row out, which wound up being a couple of rows. Then lost track of where I was at exactly and took it back to the beginning :sob:
Oh well, I do like the color combo. The grey is knit picks and the multi is a home spun.

I have my wheels parked till I can get to a class, with all the talk of wheels, Lathermaker & Hercsmama's thread, Im so tempted to get them going again.

Congrats Lathermaker! Those Ashfords will spoil ya!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers as I went through my first radation treatment today. Only 29 more to go!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Woodpecker, I'm praying for you ....hope it goes quickly ! 

It has been 77 degrees the last 3 days ! Been doing ALOT of outdoor work , hope it doesnt freeze again before summer ! Right now its cloudy and 61 ....

I brought home 3 baby chicks , Black Copper Marans this weekend ... they will lay CHOCOLATE colored eggs this fall !! So on my deck it was REALLY Easter with a bunny and baby chicks ! 

Been trying to finish up this scarf I been working on and off this winter ... 
...spinning up some suffolk/hamp cross , then I will dye it for socks !


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Miz Mary said:


> Woodpecker, I'm praying for you ....hope it goes quickly !
> 
> It has been 77 degrees the last 3 days ! Been doing ALOT of outdoor work , hope it doesnt freeze again before summer ! Right now its cloudy and 61 ....
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your good wishes. Your post sounds like my idea of heaven!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

WIHH, your story about keeping the bits of fiber and yarn brought to mind the title of a book I've always been meaning to read: String Too Short to be Saved I think it was written on a box full of pieces of string the author found in the attic. 

http://www.amazon.com/String-Short-Saved-Nonpareil-Books/dp/087923282X 

Woodpecker, I was thinking of you. How did it go?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice wrap Kris.



Kris in MI said:


> My next knitting endeavor: a size 12 months sweater for the grandbaby. New skills: i-cord cast on, kfb, sl1p wyif, button holes, and reading a pattern this is more complicated than just a 4 row repeat. Hoping to have it done for her birthday on the 30th.


I read this as 'Hoping to have it done for her 30th birthday' :cute:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lathermaker that's like my wheel, I love my Traddy. You can buy different flyers for it to expand its capabilities.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm another one who yells at the tv!! :thumb: It makes me feel better. 

Woodpecker, I'm rooting for you!! 

Great job on your knitting, Kris!! Congrats on your lambies, Callie! We need pics!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi all!
Woodpecker you are in my thoughts, daily!

Well, the big move is over, t least the shift in physical space is. But boy howdy, did we walk into a major hornets nest in this place! To fully update y'all would take days, suffice it to say we are here, things are beginning to come together, and we are actually happy with our decision. The first week or so was sketchy to say the least, no heat (19 degrees at night) , no running water, and no patience!
But we made it through, have heat and water, and some amazing, wonderful, new neighbors all around us.
Dh is back to work, as are the boys, and I'm waiting for the foundation guy to come and start the major repair to that, before we can begin our additions to this place.
I did tell y'all that the two houses here are 88 and 113 years old, right?
Well we are living in the "New" house, and I will be turning the old house into a coffee shop sometime within the next year or so. Very exciting stuff!
Also, our not quite, 26 acres is gorgeous!! We love everything about it, and the barn construction begins in 4 weeks!!!
Very exciting stuff, hopefully, now that my internet is hooked back up, I wil be around more to post some pics and keep y'all updated properly.
Take care!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hercsmama, I am glad you are settling in in Nebraska, even after a bumpy start. Yay for completing the move! 

I have finished my purse. :sing: It has two full-sized inside pockets and a little zipper pocket in it, and everything that I want to fit in it does, including my ipad! 

I can't stop looking at it. I just almost can't believe I made it, it turned out so neat! Also it is very sparkly. Not overwhelming sparkly, but still... Sparkles, and pink, and I MADE A PURSE AND I STARTED WITH THE YARN!!! 

I'll stop now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Debi, glad all is well and you're settling in. Can't wait to hear about your adventure and pics of you new place.

SvenskaFlicka, love the new purse! The bits and bobs and touch of sparkle set it off so great!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Svenskaflicka - great purse!!
woodpecker- you're in my prayers

The sun wasn't quite right for me this morning- but here's some pictures of the hoodlums.



















It's bad enough to have to carry all those lambs around ready to deliver them any time, but now she has to carry the cat too. Poor Gibby. I'm expecting lambs any time. She's a bit wider than she is long though it doesn't show well in the picture. The white lambs aren't hers.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

KITTY!!!

I miss my kitties. Some of them used to sit on my ewes too.  

Oh, all the lambs are cute as the dickens too!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Woodpecker, I was thinking of you. How did it go?


Thank you for your thoughts Pigeon Lady! It went much faster today then yesterday, thank God!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Keep at it Woodpecker...you're doing great!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Callieslamb said:


>


My old kitty, "Duke", loved raw fiber. I'm sure if we kept sheep, he would be the one sitting on their back. He was a Brown tabby also.



Besides soapmaking this week, I've been busy spinning and dyeing.

Canadian Wool (from the last Canadian fiber mill ran under a water wheel power). Crock pot dyed











Some local Coopworth
I am currently spinning more of this red coopworth for a two ply.










Yarn from the 'leftover' of the above two yarns










Local Icelandic indigo dyed loosely plyed with very thin Shetland










Also, crock pot dyed this local Cormo turquoise, red & purple


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Love the lambs and kitties! That poor ewe. I always feel bad for them when the lambs use them as mountains for climbing, but they never seem to mind. 

Nice work, Cyndi!! I can't wait to see what the cormo looks like once it's spun! Oh, and thanks again for the soap help. I did the first rebatch and it turned out a little dark (I think my crockpot is too hot even on low), but it turned out nicely. Now I have 2 more rebatches to go.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Cyndi, that's beautiful yarn! I have to come for a visit sometime so you can show me how to do that! 

We've been on 2 hour lambing watch for days now. Nothing. I tell you these girls are killing me. DH took last night's watch, bless him! He took a couple days off just for lambing. It had nothing to do with a worn out wife that wasn't cooking, surely. DS's on spring break too so I have lots of help now. 

My 12 detention center boys coming today. Usually I feed them and we do an activity. It takes all day cooking to feed 12 teenage boys. We have to do easy this time- sloppy joes. Last month, they each made a loaf of bread. But, all they really wanted to do was stuff themselves until they were literally sick. So, we're going to work today. Hopefully, we can get the chicken coop cleaned and some of the garden tilled. Perhaps some items planted in the greenhouse or burn a pile of limbs. If I can find a chore that involves power tools, they are happy. Scary, but happy.

I'm learning to make lotion. I love it. Don't have time this week, but I'm determined to create a signature lotion and face wash for me and my girls (daughters, not sheep).


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm off for a bit of forced rest today. I found out yesterday that what I thought was a painful bug bite is actually the shingles, and I've been miserable. :run: So I thought that I would spare the good folks that I work with from dealing with me and stayed home. I've been busy today doing quiet things, that I can check off of my to-do list. The near loss of my laptop and saved family videos reminded me that I needed to get on organizing, scanning and backing up all of our printed pictures too. So today I have been doing a mass sorting and scanning session. I think a nap is coming up soon.  This is my first day in forever that I am home alone without a hubby or child here, and I'm enjoying the quiet.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sooooo... on the 11th, my little yarn store will be TWO YEARS OLD! 

Yikes. I can't believe it. My little baby is growing up! :sing: :bouncy: :sing:

I have decided that I will be having a yarn sale to celebrate. Stay tuned!

Cyndi, all your yarn and fiber is gorgeous. I really need to start dyeing things too. 

Callieslamb-- you are a brave woman to take on 12 detention boys at once! I can't even imagine.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Lythrum said:


> .......... The near loss of my laptop and saved family videos reminded me that I needed to get on organizing, scanning and backing up all of our printed pictures too. So today I have been doing a mass sorting and scanning session...........


Get an external back up drive. We have one with 10G storage that cost $60. You just plug it in and tell it to back everything up. Now we don't have to worry about our ancient computers losing all our important stuff. Of course, if it were THAT important, you'd think we'd print some of it.... Hope you get yourself all organized!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have an external hard drive also. It is pretty good to have.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lythrum that just sucks, yuck! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I thought I had both the pictures and videos backed up, but when I pulled the external drive that we have it only had the pictures. I think I had been needing to sort and compress the videos and hadn't gotten them on it yet. What I don't have and what that reminded me of is that none of our pre-digital camera pictures were backed up. So if we had a fire, or a tornado that blew them to Georgia, I would lose them. So that was what I did today, spent the whole day scanning, I mean almost the WHOLE day. But this is the first time that I have had a day to myself in a long time, so I was trying to get some administrative stuff taken care of. 

I have heard of more people having shingles lately, but it's probably a sign that I am getting old and so are the people that I know.  I'm hoping that since we caught it early before I really broke out in a rash that the meds will help it not be so bad. And I am trying to rest...after the photo scanning I sat on the couch and watched a movie - uninterrupted - and have been doing some decluttering of papers. Not exactly thrilling things to do, but stuff that needed to be done. I was in the middle of crocheting a prayer shawl for a friend but I haven't felt the call to do anything fibery for the last few days.

Those are beautiful yarns Cyndi


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought it was a bit quiet in the Fiber Arts Forum. I see you all moved on to April without me. :sob:

Got some weaving in this week--finally warm enough in the shed to spend some time out there. I have an order for 18 rugs--all made of old blue jeans. The best part is the buyer prepared all the blue jean strips for me, and I get to just do the fun part...


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Cyndi: no wonder you had to pry yourself away from spinning to get soap made. Your yarn is beautiful!

Lythrum; take it easy on yourself. My DH had Shingles once and he was entirely miserable.

Weaver; nice rug! I hope to be able to do something like that some day...

Callieslamb; you're a gutsy woman to take on that many boys at once...PHewww.hope they don't eat you out of house and home! LOL

SvenskaFlicka; wow, it seems like only yesterday you posted about opening up your store. Congratulations!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've got the coopworth plyed.

For the crock pot dyed cormo, I decided to pull the roving into approximate 12"-18" lengths, then pull those lengths into 4"-6" lengths (multiple times), then hand card them before spinning to give the yarn a more heathered look. I'm liking how it is turning out!

The soap is still warm tonight! I had to take it out of insulation so it can cool off enough to unmold in the morning.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Just sheared last week, and this week washing, weighing, examining. 
Have a targhee x bfl, so fine! they were not covered, so working on getting the tiny vm bits out. Not much there, but want to perfect that- so combing, washing in rain water on woodstove super hot in lock formation, then combing again. Just beautiful, though time consuming. 
This year we covered the Romneys and Cotswold- so nice! (put it in the etsy shop) been making sheep coats, too, for the rest of them. 
Today is a happy day! The teacher of our 4-5 year old class in the church hubby pastor's house burned down 2 weeks ago- including her beautiful Betty Roberts spinning wheel. I let Betty know, and she has one she is gifting this young woman with. They are both scheduled to be here at 2 pm- the girl doesn't know anything about this- and I get to watch!!!! Will try to take a picture and let you see...... they did not have insurance and lost everything. It was due to a lamp on the porch over fiber bunny. (bunny screamed and woke them up-just got out in their unmentionables!) 
The young woman lost 2 alpacas 3 days ago, too- due to ticks- they have had a boat load of trials...
Sold flighty Jacob flock yesterday (but kept 2 beautiful fleeces)- going with Finn, easier to catch!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow, April is off with a bang! Love all the pics! 
InHisName, so cool ya'll are surprising that young lady. Would be awesome to watch.

Well, I landed a job 2 weeks ago. I was beginning to think it would never happen. I am just a month or two shy of being unemployed for a year. 
I am having trouble getting adjusted to the schedule! lol! Even when I worked at the ranch, I would put in 30-40 hours in just a few days, then be home for 4 or 5 days. This 8-5 Mon-Fri is a whole different ball game! I have been just exhausted. And I miss my knitting and spinning terrible! Tried taking my knitting to work and knitting on lunch, but it really hasn't panned out for me. I haven't been taking all my lunch time, or have had to run errands. Not sure WHEN I will get time to go to the feed store. They are closed when I get home... 
On the plus side...I now have more income! yeeehaw! I will be stashing cash for fibery things. 

DH says ok on getting new shears for the Sheep/Alpaca so I am researching what to get. Been looking at Premier, may give them a call next week and see if I can figure out what to get. Trying to talk DH into building me a tilting table to shear on. I think I will be surfing the net looking for examples and such. My biggest trouble is that my sheep are wild wild wild, and my alpaca are just now getting comfortable coming close to me. 
I did find out how to make an alpaca real happy. LOL! I was filling the water bucket this morning and the male came up and started acting like he was going to put his feet in it, I sprayed his legs thinking he would go way, but he LOVED it! lol! he turned every which way so I could spray the back of his legs, his belly, his neck, then he laid flat down in the mud. Then the girls had to come and get in on the action. I see lots of sprinkler time for them in the summer. They may get their own kiddie pool.

Other than that, I'm just trying to figure out how to go to work, cook supper, keep the house clean and find time to knit, sew, can, spin. 
I have a HUGE respect for ya'll that do this all the time, and ALL hints are appreciated.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

MamaJ- hope you get a chance to see the shears in person. We have Shearmaster, and they are a bit heavy. (but older) Have a friend with Premier, and wow! they are much lighter. If I was picking new ones, I'd go for the lighter ones, but I think I'd ask in the sheep forum for sure. 

Here is a picture of Betty showing Geniel the wheel- she does not know it going to be given to her... (she thinks she is there to get instructions on how to dry alpaca skins to save the fiber)









Here is when Betty told Geniel the wheel was for her- there were lots of tears from all of us! Truly, it is better to give than to receive.









Please excuse my messy work area! Fiber projects can get cluttery.....


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I know that it is really hard to work, keep the house going and still have time for pursuing interests too. So here is what I do, keeping in mind these things about me:


I have a pretty short attention span and I have OCD about unfinished things
There is nothing that I am not interested in at least trying out
I am not interested in a Martha Stewart-like house
I had to start limiting myself in what I wanted to get done. I looked around my house and made a list of all of my unfinished projects/books to read/things I needed to do and narrowed them down to a list. It is hard for me to focus on doing something when I have a whole house full of things causing me guilt because they need to be done too. So I am working on clearing out a bunch of those old projects so I can start anew. I am trying really, really hard to not add to the list while I am in this process. My friends and family keep multiplying faster than I can finish projects though so I am behind on some more knitting for babies. :grin:


Like WIHH I try to cook on weekends to be able to eat from it during the week. It isn't any harder to make a big pot of soup than it is to make a small pot of soup, and then I have leftovers to bring for lunch and to eat for supper. I also try to keep up with the housework during the week so that I don't have piles of it to do on the weekend. I try to stay pretty minimalist so that I don't have a bunch of clutter to work around. sometimes I am better about this than others. I do bring knitting to work for lunchtime, because everyone else leaves for lunch and it gives me some quiet time. Usually though I use that as my reading time, because quiet time at home is pretty non-existent. I can usually get in close to an hour of knitting time if I do this.


I don't watch TV, and I try to limit my computer time. It is really easy to get sucked into the computer and fritter away hours of time with no gain. So I try to get on, check the latest happenings and then get off to either read, knit or work on my projects. I have my young daughter, and I am trying to do things that I can involve her in too and not just have me being a zombie in front of the TV or computer. We are currently working on making a quilt together, she has about enough attention span to sew two blocks together and then she is done.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm sure one chemo patient will be very happy! I want to say thank you for that you have a big heart WIHH! We need more people like you.

I will be entering my second week of radiation tomorrow. 25 more treatments to go!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wait! You guys clean you houses? 
WIHH- you guys work so well together. You're an inspiration. How do you keep from eating all the food the first day?
InHisName - what a nice gift! What fibery mess?

Mammajohnson- 
As for how we do it all? We don't. We do like WIHH- prioritize and make it work for us. My house suffers from time to time. My garden suffers. My projects get neglected. I just try to remember that these are things I choose to do because I WANT to do them. We had one car last week- I drove 852 miles in 4 days getting DH, DS and I where we needed to be (and trying to watch on two stubbornly pregnant sheep). DS had no school activities and I don't work....and it was still that many miles. I went no further than 2 towns 15 miles from us in each direction. Everything suffered last week. But by working together, we manage. In winter, my body wants to hibernate. I promised myself that if that happend with this move north, I'd get a full-spectrum light to sit under or go to a tanning bed. DH told me that he thinks it's time for me to get that light. LOL!! 

I'm with Lythrum- get off the computer. Turn off the TV and be busy with something productive...even if it's a nap to keep yourself going. "A body in motion, tends to stay in motion."


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I forgot to say that one of the most important things that I did was to look at what I was doing and why I was doing it, evaluate if it is worth the time I put into it and decide if I wanted to keep doing it. For example, we had a small fish pond a few years ago. A bullfrog got into the pond and ate up my goldfish. I had planned on going and getting some more, but then I started thinking about all of the time that pond maintenance was taking up and whether I wanted to keep doing it. So I decided to get rid of the pond instead. At the time I was going to school at night, working during the day and trying to spend time with my family. I decided that the time I was spending wasn't worth it. Now that I have finished school and have more time available I am restarting one this year. 

I used to write a blog, and felt guilty because I wasn't posting very often. I found that I ended up not doing things naturally because I was staging things for pictures for the blog. After trying to get back into the habit of posting regularly I decided instead to do an informal journal that I am going to turn into an e-book at the end of the year and send to my friends and family instead. So instead of trying to write daily, I just write essays on some of the things I have done and don't have to worry about missing days or getting behind.

I have a flower bed in front of our bedroom window, and the bermuda grass from the yard crawls into the bed. For the last few years I went out and weeded it, because nothing seemed to keep the darned grass out. I would usually give up by mid-summer and the whole thing would grow over. This year I decided that instead of trying to keep forcing the issue that it wasn't worth the constant fight. I am relocating the plants into different beds and putting a few low maintenance bushes there instead. 

So I think taking a look at what you are doing and seeing if the time that you are putting in is where your priority is. Just because at one time you wanted to do something doesn't mean that you have to do it forever, or be stuck with the work of doing something that no longer means as much to you.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Since I live alone, work full time and keep animals I thought I'd weigh in on the theme of how to keep the household going and work full time. Keep in mind that I teach, so I have holidays and summers off, which changes how and when I do things.

The big thing is that you need to establish a good routine and stick to it. That will keep you from having to think about things and make them easy to do. 

I keep the house in order-daily. I do five minute clean-ups of the living room, wipe down bathrooms after use, make my bed and keep the kitchen in order as part of daily living. This keeps weekend cleaning down to about an hour-not counting laundry (I wash dog blankets weekly to avoid fleas)

Like WIHH, I cook on the weekends. That gives me time to do the chores when I get home, and still have a hot meal every night. It works for me because I never have learned to cook for fewer than six people... I bake bread and goodies for the week on the weekend as well; the bread rises while I clean, and bakes while I take time for other things.

Outdoor animal chores are done before and after work-the sheep and poultry are checked for feed and water and let out in the morning, with grain to bring them in the evening. That's when I do any longer daily chores. Weekends are any clean-up and for splitting kindling in the winter.
I deep-bed the sheep and poultry to keep them warmer in winter and to keep clean-up to a minimum. Of course the trade off is a very long clean-up in the spring when everything is cleaned down to the base and I start building the deep bed up again. 

I don't do TV at all-haven't owned one in about 20 years now. I don't do anything on the internet but check email and check here. I don't post often because it takes time I don't always have. Evenings and weekends are for knitting, fibering, reading and talking to friends. I try to keep at least one day a month to do absoluting "nothing" to rest.

Anyway,

that's what works for me..
betty


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I often make myself feel bad for not getting everything done perfectly, but really it's not possible to do and still enjoy life. During the week, animal chores are limited to just feeding and watering, unless something is wrong with an animal, then they'll get treated. I save things like pen cleaning, hoof trimming, vaccinating, etc for the weekends when I have time. DH doesn't do the animal chores unless I"m out of town, and then he grumbles about it. Hehe. 

We're lucky, because the kids (my step kids) are here 50% of the time, so we have a "break" the rest of the time, so we tend to slack a bit on actual meals and will just throw stuff together for ourselves. The days that the kids are here are pretty hectic with homework and other kid things. We have to be "adults" on that day and be responsible. The kids help out with chores like unloading the dishwasher and straightening up the house when they're here. We try to save the main cleaning stuff for weekends. 

The top priority is making sure the living beings are fed first (like us), then the animals come next. The garden is the lowest on the list, and it usually suffers when life is too busy. It's stressful in the summertime trying to get everything done!

I do think we'll get rid of our cable TV this summer, and I think that'll help free up a good bit of time for us to get more done. I dont' want to work all the time, but I think for fun time we'll do things like go out in the boat instead of watch TV. 

I always tell my sister I could get so much more accomplished if I didn't have this pesky full time job!  It's my life's goal to be a stay at home wife/stepmom.

Oh yeah, and my business suffers too. I have to squeeze in time to make soap/lip balm/etc. I try to get a few batches done here and there on weeknights. I still feel like I'm always behind and can never catch up. And when I find time to knit and I'm not completely pooped, I feel like I really should knit things to put in the shop, so my personal projects get put on the back burner.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I too try not to stress too much about having everything perfect. (I am still pretty new to this housewife thing, so don't take my example to heart, lol.) I do prioritize things a lot, though, and they go in order of what thing is better/greater than, lol. I figure being happy and not stressed for DH when he comes home is better than having a spotless apartment and being stressed about sewing work I need to do. So I aim for house not dirty (cluttered is okay) and a good meal when he gets home-- other than that, my sewing business takes first priority. Of course, I can start bread dough in a matter of minutes in the bread machine and still sew, or have a crock pot of soup going all day too without getting behind on sewing. We tag team the real cleaning on the weekends. (That's when I do serious baking too.)

I also pretty much sew for others full time, so evenings and my days off are my time for knitting, my own sewing, weaving for myself, etc. You know that saying, "The Cobbler's children always run barefoot."? Yep. The mending never gets done. :teehee:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm just popping in to say "hiya!" Because the way things are going ya'll might not see much of me (hide nor hair, as my mother would say) until probably June! 

I started a new job a couple weeks ago. I really like it and want this to become my new career, so I'm working hard to do well there. That has limited my available time to do other things though.

I'm trying to prep for a school craft fair next week, working on toys during breaks and lunch. I don't much other time to work on them!

I've got my 'spring' garden planted, but still have 2 other gardens to put in over the next couple of weeks. Plus, my new bees arrive next week-end and I still need to prepare the 2nd hive! I've got a bakers dozen goose eggs in the 'bator that require hand-turning twice daily. There are 3 rabbits that palpated positive and should be due in a couple weeks. Gotta work to get the rest of the girls bred too. Cavies are popping all over! There were 3 more babies born over the week-end, but we should have a bit of a baby break with them since I split up most of the pairs to give the girls (and me) a break.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

congrats on the job FallsAcre. You have a lot going on.

Triplet ewe lambs born very early this morning. What is it about lambing that they have to do it in the wee hours of the morning?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just now finished the second of the 21 dresses for Six Flags! My hands are sore. 

Pics of the first two dresses tomorrow if I can manage.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Fallsacre - congrats on the job! Wow, you have LOTS on your plate. I just thought I had a lot going.
Looking forward to pics of dresses and lambs! I still have one goat that needs to kid. She is making me wait as long as possible. 
DH is finally building that chicken run/coop I have been begging for. Now I can contain those critters and keep them OUT of my gardens! 
Picked a ton of greens yesterday. Well, the kids picked them. I cut/cleaned and wilted them down in a hot pot. Got about 3/4 of them done and decided I had to rest ( it was almost midnight last night) So, I instructed DD to finish up today, then when I got home from work I hit the canner. DS#3 offered to cook (yay!) so he grilled burgers while I got the canner cranked up. Just took out my last jars. I have 9 qts of mixed greens (even got some dandelion in there!) and 1 qt, 3 pnts various beans. I needed some space fillers, and the beans were perfect. I just used my left over greens water to put in with about 1/2 a jar of dried beans. They look perfect! Which is great, I usually mess up the dried bean canning thing.

I THINK I am getting the hang of this. It takes LOTS of vitamins. lol!
And the kids have been great, pitching in and getting things done. Also looks like DH is almost done with his mom's house finally. It should be on the market within the next 3 weeks. Then he will be home every day. The kids will hate that, he is a slave driver! LOL!!! 

I really miss my knitting and spinning and sewing, but am finding the ways to get it in. You just can't leave something you love, right?
ok, guess I need to get some sleep. Wednesdays are long days. Church right after work, then chores. Usually done by 10 pm.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Falls Acre, congrats on the new job! I hope it works out well for you!

And SF, I look forward to seeing the dresses.
Callie, hope the lambs do okay and no problems with them.

I have been so busy getting started with garden seedlings, it's nuts. It's cold and not warming up enuf here, and my beautiful seed potatoes and onions plants are stored at 48 degrees until I can till and plant. I hope it's within the next two weeks. It's raining, so it's not going to dry out yet.

I am physically exhausted and so sore and achy. A few days ago I pruned a 4 foot wide, 50 foot long, row of raspberries. It took me a few hours to do, all bent over. I am totally gouged up, and scratched pretty good on my hands and arms. Stings and kinda burns.

Then I had to get up on a 10 foot ladder to prune the semi-dwarf fruit trees, just before bud break.

On March 15th I planted seeds for 38 kinds of tomatoes, and a bunch of peppers, cabbage and celery and parsley. Yesterday I potted up about 110 of the tomato seedlings, because they are getting huge. Not lanky and long from not enuf light, just plain big overall. Best looking seedlings I've ever grown, too. I planted during a waxing moon. I have a 3x10 foot plant bench in the creepy cellar, with a 1000 watt HPS light over them, on a light rail. It will fit 15 flats at once...

I also finished the skein of silk boucle I was struggling with. I quit at 18 grams in weight. It looks cool, but I don't know if it will win or place.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Just popping in quickly to post a few dress photos!

The first dress is a simple dress worn by one of the vending girls. It's made of cream and yellow linen.

The second one is a dress worn by one of the dance hall ladies. It's also linen, with cream lace. The bodice is a pattern from 1871 and the skirt is a pattern from 1873. :teehee: It's all good.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Gorgeous dresses!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, just wow. You make some amazingly beautiful dresses. The kind a person takes care of and hand down to the next generation!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful dresses! You can sew for me anytime you want....

My last ewe lambed today! I can sleep now. I had the vet out just so I could pay him to tell me to stop worrying. A few hours later, she, assisted by me- had 3 rams. All black. Then I took a 5 hour nap.

Now back to my fiber world. It's also time to get that garden working for me. I feel like I have a new life! I washed up my gray ram's fleece from last fall this week. Washing fleece is easy when you're busy- just forget about it. I've spun about half of it. Between feeding lambs and acting like I was going to clean up around here, I carded up a huge bag of rolags of the rest of it. It will be nice to have this one finished. I don't have plans for the yarn. I just wanted to get the fleece out of the bag and onto the shelf. I'm patting myself on the back already.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful dresses, SvenskaFlicka! And congrats on lambing being over, Callieslamb!

I finally got my potatoes in the ground. I thought I was going to die digging that trench, but I just rallied and got 'er done! :yuck:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It's turned cold here today. No gardening for me....I'll try to be disappointed. I'm so behind that I won't lack something to work on.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, is it miserably cold out there. Day 3 of rain and wind. East wind. 

Wind from the east--not good for man or beast.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

WIHH, I sympathize with your blizzard. Here at home it's day 3 of rain (so much for planting my new fruit trees that just came in; the clay is way too waterlogged). However, I started this week in the U.P., where they got much fresh snow. About 8" on Saturday (we rented snowmobiles and were out in it for 8 hours :grin: ), 3" on Sunday, 5" Sunday night, and snowing like crazy as we left Monday morning. You sure couldn't tell it was April there!

Svenska, love the dresses!

I have finished my latest project (well, except for blocking and sewing on the buttons). I made my very first sweater, a size 12 months for my granddaughter. Will have to get pics of it as soon as I find the just perfect buttons I have in mind and sew them on. Meanwhile, DH brought me some camo colored yarn and requested a second sweater for DGD, lol.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I done plumb wore out my poor sewing machine.

Last night, it started acting up when I was ruffling some things, so we took the cover off, poked around, straightened a cam, and put the cover back on. It worked fine then, worked fine this morning when I started (we suspected the ruffler foot was causing problems) and pretty much 1 foot into my first seam without the ruffler foot, it jammed. I can't get it to unjam at all. I'm a day behind schedule on my dresses now after all these issues, so I'm sad. But I have to laugh-- not many people can say they've sewn so much they just wore out their machines! 

Also my car is broken down and I'm snowed in even if the car wasn't not starting. Luckily, my MIL is shortly bringing by DH's old Kenmore sewing machine, so I just get a short break from sewing today after all! 

All you guys are making me blush, with your complements on the dresses. I'm glad you like them-- I am having loads of fun sewing them!

Today my little yarn shop is 2 years old, so I'm having a yarn sale. It lasts all week. :sing:

Callieslamb and Kris, we need pics!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Want to clarify--I "like" that your yarn shop is 2 years old. Not so much that you wore out your sewing machine. 

WIHH, you go ahead and laugh at our rain. I promise I won't laugh at your blizzard. :hysterical:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> HAH! I LAUGH at your rain!
> 
> We are in the middle of old fashioned BLIZZARD - complete whiteout conditions - 2-3" of snow an HOUR, schools closing, businesses closing, the postmaster wished me a "Merry Christmas" and the radio is playing "Winter Wonderland" and "Let It Snow".
> 
> ...


I would love to see a blizzard in April! I am busy lately getting outside finally. That's why I've been so quite.

ETA: For those who remember I was having problems with possible frostbite on my hens combs this winter, it's a mircale! I am happy to say it came off almost like dirt and their combs are now nice and bright! Thank God!
.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love your dresses, SvenskaFlika! They would be perfect to do a spinning demo in, with an elegant wheel, of course.... 
I have 2 spinning demo's this month- working today on halter taming a wild lamb to take for the event. Fifi, the lamb, has a beautiful grey fleece, she is BFLxCotswold, and looks like a lamb in poodle hair.... maybe I should give her a poodle cut and bow when we go.

Kris, looking forward to seeing that sweater...

Starting garden seedlings today.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Callieslamb and Kris, we need pics!


Svenska, sorry you are having sewing machine troubles, and car troubles too. 

Here's the pics you requested. Neither sweater has been blocked yet, nor have the buttons been sewn on. Still have to purchase those. 

The blue sweater was the first one I made, and I'm hoping to find some buttons that look like daisies to put on it to make it a bit more girly for my dgd.

The camo sweater, DH picked out the yarn. Sweater was worked in the same size as the blue one, yet it came out just a bit wider looking, and I didn't need quite as many rows to get the length, either. Both are worsted weight yarn worked on the same size needles (7s); blue is Encore and camo is Red Heart (and I have to say, I just don't like the feel of the Red Heart, it's not as soft feeling as the Encore). Anyway, here it is, hot off the needles this afternoon. :happy2:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Those are adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I finished another dress today! The old machine is fixed, I have a better one on the table right now (old one is on standby) and I am just stitching away! :sing:

This is a dress for a "Fancy Lady". It's made of polyester taffeta. I don't like polyester, it's too slick, lol!

Next dress I think will be a child's dress, or something equally simple. I need a short project!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow you all are being so productive! I have been bad lately neglecting my fiber arts.

Sven I absolutley love your dresses. You are keeping a dying art alive!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Awesome dresses Sven! Love the sweaters Kris!

I have been knitting slowly since I have this new job. Sure is taking a lot of my knitting time up to be working ! 
I did manage to can up some greens and beans the other day. All the greens were huge and the recent warm spell made them want to bolt. So, I figured I had best start canning them up. 

Started washing up some of my Shetland Coco's wool today. Wow, it is SO dirty! soaked it for about 15 min and the water was already almost coffee colored. So, I dumped it and put in fresh water.
Then found one of my roosters dead in the yard. :shocked: No idea what happened to him, he looked like he just sat down and died. Poor thing. So, had to get him buried.

Looks like DH is finally about done in Dallas and should be home 24/7 in the next 2 weeks or so. That will be nice, then we can get serious on the gardens and such.

Ya'll need to post some of those lamb pics!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Svenska, beautiful dresses (as usual)! Glad your machine is working now. I understand wearing out a sewing machine; I wore out one a little over a year ago (I'm hoping to get it worked on, again, just to have a back up.). My current machine is showing signs of wear, after less than 18 months. I need to get a heavy duty sewing machine.

Kris, the sweaters are so cute! Daisy buttons will be perfect on the blue one.


Weather report from SC--75 and sunny. A friend of mine said last year that SC is the place where summer starts in April. We're right on schedule.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Today is shearing day!! I'm so excited!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

ARRRRRGGGGHHH!!!!

I'm having trouble this morning....

I have a newly-built PC and it is crashing and giving me the Blue Screen of Death all the time. The operating system, Windows 7, has become unstable, and I am not a PC whiz enuf to fix it.

My old PC was about 11 years old, a mishmash of reused parts that didn't get along so well together. My old Maxtor IDE HD was making so much noise when the heads moved it was scary. (Western Digital is my fav brand of HD.) It was threatening to die every day.

There was no way to update anything, it all was so old everything in it was just junk. Even the power supply was out of date.

So my computer-whiz son ordered all the parts to build me a brand new system. He, his GF and me, made an epic journey to Minneapolis to buy the parts at a huge computer store, having tons of fun together. (My son has a major stereo system in his SUV, with huge subwoofers in the back, so when it's turned up loud the whole car, plus yourself, vibrates and the bass is just killer. A boomba-boomba car.) All I could reuse was the nice tower case I have, and even then we had to buy adapters to mount the new digital HDs, and my video card was still good...

So I have a whole new system now. I have the second best/fastest 8-core CPU AMD makes. And a fast, large Western Digital digital HD. I love my new PC, except for the BSoD thing.

I sent my son a "help-needed" text message, just a bit ago. He may have to make a trip here to fix it himself, if he can't tell me what to do over the phone. It's a bad driver, I'm pretty sure, because I'm okay in Safe Mode with Networking.

It was crashing every time I tried to come on here to check the fiber forum. BAAADDD to keep me from the fibers! I mean, it got so Windows couldn't even finish loading before the BSoD hit me, in normal mode. So right now I am running with the last known good system boot up settings and I am okay.

{{{sigh...}}}

It is gloomy, wet and nasty and windy, and cold and very depressing outside. The overnight rain has frozen into a coating of ice on the trees, powerlines, and etc. I am going to do some spinning today, to cheer me up, and do more takhli cotton spinning, which I'm getting a lot better at....


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

IowaLez, hope you can get that fixed. The Blue Screen of Death is not called that for nothing. 

Spin or do something fibery. Much better for the blood pressure than dealing with mal-functioning computers.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Good Luck with the PC Iowa Lez. Sounds like it will be a nice one when you get it worked out!

I took my Kromski out of the spare room today. When I put it away all I remember was having problems with it. 

Now Im just spinning away like Ive been doing it for years. :huh: :sing:
I cant believe what a fast little wheel it is too.
Little Birdie likes watching it spin. :hysterical:

Im getting along pretty well with my drop spindle too.
Spinning is fun when you get the hang of it. :bandwagon:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope summer gets to you soon!!
6 months is a bit long!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It was snowing here yesterday morning (just a dusting) but I woke this morning to this










Here is the coopworth plied up. I am amazed how much bloom this yarn had!










And the cormo from the crockpot dye

I hand carded it to blend and navajo plyed it.


































Working on cotton right now.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

All our trees here are covered in ice. A lady was telling me last night that usually there are two days of snow here in April... This year, there have been twelve so far!

I'm just sick of it. I want spring! At least it's warmed up enough that long johns are not needed...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

After the drought of the last couple years, I am not complaining about all the rain we got last week and are predicted to get this week.

I did put some plants out in the cold frame and I'm praying the storms this week don't have strong enough winds to lift the windows off the cold frames.

I love that little sweater! And the dresses are adorable.

We have are spring meat chicks in the kitchen (as well as a couple IL 'mud chicks', i.e. unknown parentage)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I know we need the moisture, but what's wrong with a warm spring rain?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I hear you. I wish the rains were warmer also. We did get into the 60's today 

OH! I went to Stephenson County Fiber Fest yesterday and did not buy a single bit of fluff  I did help a good friend who started spinning a few years ago buy a LOT of fluff! She raises merino and has been only spinning that for all this time.

Also took a naalbinding class, woot! I finished a little bag that I will full.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Tomorrow, if the weather is like today, these little guys will be outside so it will be much easier to get a good picture. The ewe lambs have a few days left inside - unless it gets really nice out. I don't want them out in the rain and cold yet.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Callieslamb,
They are so small and cute!

MLF,
I like your yarn, especially the cormo. I got some lovely hand dyed rovings from the local yarn store. It was a type of wool Im not familiar with, and Im wondering if it was cormo. 
Is cormo fairly common?

Sven,
I love your dresses. They are incredible!! I hope it warms up for you too!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are pics from shearing day, my own sheep (not the Suffolks):

Barley's fleece:










Bean's fleece:









Barley getting sheared:









Barley Naked:









Bean naked:









And everyone together:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got my video uploaded! This is Barley getting sheared. I'm just so impressed by the shearer...she was amazing and so great with the sheep. 

[YOUTUBE]wK1ZCXp4FIw&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's hard work, bless her for doing this. It is an art.

I'm almost finishe with the socks for my sister, doing the toes now. I put pictures up when I have them finished.

Heard the news about the bombs at the Boston Marathon when I was in the car on the way home from the dog park. Got hold of my sister to find out if my nephew in law (her son in law) was there. Apparently he, my niece and their two kids were there. Thankfully Kam finished the marathon an hour before the explosions. They were in the car on their way home when it happened.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Heard the news about the bombs at the Boston Marathon when I was in the car on the way home from the dog park. Got hold of my sister to find out if my nephew in law (her son in law) was there. Apparently he, my niece and their two kids were there. Thankfully Kam finished the marathon an hour before the explosions. They were in the car on their way home when it happened.


So glad to hear they are ok, praise God!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have some lovely Gotland wool I bought some months back. I am thinking of using the broomstitck stitch to make a scarf with it. What do you think?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Marchwind,
Im glad your relatives are alright!!

Woodpecker,
I like the idea. Thats such a lovely stitch Im going to find something to make with it.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm posting this RSVP request here at the FAC thread because more people will see my post.

If you will be at my SHF luncheon on Friday, or want to be there, please let me know soon, as we begin planning for the weekend. Friday is the big get-together day, but people are welcome on Saturday and Sunday, as well, if those days are better. I know WIHH and Lather will be there, but what about you other attendees...???? Lexi will be with me for lunch all three days, so this is your chance to get some time with her.

Thanks!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Saturday might be better for me to see everyone. I'm not taking any classes, and I have a spinning demo on the other side of the Twin Cities Friday evening.

But I can definitely bring something for a lunch! Should I make a dessert? Homemade bread?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!

I love Namaste Farm youtube vids. I bet she has got some good fiber.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh, WIHH!!!! :dance:

How EXCITING!!!! :nanner:

I hope you will take pictures when you receive it! 

Oh you are SO lucky!!!!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

SvenskaFlicka,

We welcome food contributions, and dessert on Saturday sounds great. I will have a head count for you as time gets closer, so you can plan, too. Thank you!


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

IowaLez- I plan to be at lunch on Friday for sure. Would love to bring something - how about a vegetable salad? Or maybe, since it might still be never-ending winter here, you'd prefer a big pot of stew? Let me know...

Wind in Her Hair - congrats on winning something! Whatever it is, it is always worth celebrating when you win. :sing:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I will be at the SHF in spirit just in case anyone was wondering! When I go to Rhinebeck in the fall I will take all your spirits with me. 
ETA: Congrats WIHH!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just finished my first embroidered pillowcase!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh that is SOOOO cool, WIHH, we both get to take care of the Rock Star for the weekend!!! I was wondering who would drive Lexi around, as I didn't think she would be renting her own car. This makes it easier if you both want to grab a quick mug of my homebrew Irish Red beer before you blast back to the hotel at the end of the day. :dance:

I am SOOO excited!

I will let you know about what to bring at a closer time. We have 3 days to plan for, if you want to come all three days, that's fine, you can get fair food and bring it over to eat, if you have a hankering for fair food...Whatever you feel like doing, you are welcome.



Wind in Her Hair said:


> I am also staying in close proximity to a grocery store and I understand that I have been assigned to be Lexi's taxi service to and from!


*******************

GeoPrincess55, I am PMing you with my info. Look in your message inbox.
*****************************

Today I got my thread/yarn choices ready to mail to Cotton Clouds, for the class materials/wrapping threads. Somebody, this afternoon, gave me a "look" and gently reminded me how I was supposed to stop spending on fibers back in January, as I filled out the order form and licked the envelope flap closed for the Mill Ends yarn/threads... :fussin:

"But I just need this one more thing for classes and then I'm all done!":kiss:

He doesn't know about the Card It Kit fibers coming in tomorrow's mail from HelloPurl in Green Bay for one class' materials. I had Melissa hold my shipment for a week, so I could figure out how to swoop in and get to the roadside mailbox first and put the box aside.... What I will do for fibers.... It's a terrible addiction... Uh-Oh... I still need to buy 3 skeins of fuzzy mohair yarn for cores... Forgot that. Hmmm....:angel:


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm going to be there on Saturday. Will have my brood with me, but if we could I'd like to say hello to you all. May not stay long, but I'd like to try. 

Hmmmm, I wonder if it's going to be cold?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dreamy, that is exquisite! I love it!

WIHH, you lucky gal you!! For both winning the lb of whatever and being Lexi's driver!!! WOOT!

Went to one of my guild meeting today. Haven't been in a few months Boy did I miss these ladies!! I'm the youngest (at 52) of the group, so I get away with a lot. The next youngest of the group just got back from FL (we always 'get into trouble' together at the meetings, but keep the other ladies in doubled over with laughter). It was the first meeting that the two of us have attended since last November ... boy did we have a lot of making up to do (I think we succeeded!)

One of our guild members brought all of us a little sample of English Paper Piecing quilting ... just enough for each of us to make a little flower. I did mine tonight and now want to raid (_and sometimes Paul_)'s fabric stash so I can make a little receiving blanket for a baby shower in 11 days.

Here is my little flower, the start of my 2nd quilt:


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Looking at all the pictures here is one of my favorite parts of the day. Here are some of my own: lambs born last week and my ram, Fonzi.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

what pretty colors they are!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Love the sheep pics, the pillow case and the start of the new quilt. Fonzi is quite handsome.  We went from cold a couple of weeks ago to hot and humid already. It was upper 80's and muggy like a sauna already. Where did spring go? 

I am finishing week 2 of the shingles and pretty darned miserable. :hair The first week I was having bad side effects of the medications, but I was also afraid to not take them because I didn't want it to get any worse. I finally finished all of them last weekend and I've been doing better but my skin still feels like it is on fire a good part of the time. *whine* I've been having to work through it and let me tell you I am not pleasant to be around. Thankfully I seem to be getting better, though not fast enough. If mine was a mild case I would hate to see what a full-blown case was like. gre:

I finally feel like knitting again and I've picked up the pair of socks I was working on again. I want to be outside working in my garden but I am forcing myself to take it easy instead. I'm hoping by this weekend I'll feel more like my normal self. This is the first time I have even felt like getting on the computer in a while. I did get my lotus tuber moved outside finally, it was getting high maintenance and I'm glad it can take care of itself now. I'm hoping it will get a bloom this year. :thumb:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Way too cool!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are awesome. So you are watching Vickings, too? How exciting. 

Can I ask for some prayers? Having a very upsetting time with this homeschooling group we joined last year and need them right now. Also feeling like God is wanting us to go in a different direction and it means me stepping out of my comfort zone and doing things I am not sure I'm ready for. 
Have you ever had to guide kids to whom regular school was just not any kind of a fit for them? And there is no local school anywhere where my eldest would be happy at. I totally don't know which way to go for her.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

WIHH, those stitch markers are AWESOME. I want some.

Mrs. Jo, I'll definitely be praying for you. I was homeschooled, but I'm not sure I have any advice. PM me if you want to, even if just to vent.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Mrs. Jo, prayed for guidance. Another homeschooling mom here, though I have only a senior in high school, so I'm almost done.

Our area of the world is getting dumped on by rain. They are starting to tell people in the big city nearby that the big river could crest at an all time high on Sunday (records back to 1904). They are telling folks in some city neighborhoods to move their belongings to higher floors in their houses, or to remove the belongings entirely. We're fine--in flatland, with no nearby rivers, although the county drain in front of our house is starting to look like a river. 

This is really great for the low water levels in the Great Lakes. And a nice recovery after a semi-drought year last summer. But all at once...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on winning a prize, WIHH! And those stitch markers are so cute!

Woodpecker, that pillowcase is just gorgeous! Lovely work!

I hope things work out, Mrs. Jo. ((HUGS))


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh, those Vikings ... I was expecting something purple & gold....


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

WHY did you have to tell me she has LOTR markers?!?

Now I want those AND the Viking ones...


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey there, fiber junkies! I'm pretty new around here. I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Taylor..obviously, and I loooove to crochet. I really want to learn to spin, also, and you are all so inspiring as far as that goes. Plus all the soapmaking going down in this group makes me want to give that a go, too (I haven't done it since high school). I've got three kids under 8, a coyote hound named Harold, a sweet little pet bunny, and a wonderful husband here at home.

Great to be here!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Praying for you Mrs. Joe ...hope it all works out for you ! 

WIHH..... that lady has ALOT of cool stitch markers ! WOW ! Im eyeballing a set she has that comes with a row counter , folding scissors and a Mini HARMONICA !!!

WELCOME Taylor ! This is a fun place to be ! You will be perfectly enabled , cajoled, encouraged, and taught ! hee hee .....


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome, Taylor!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Fold, Taylor!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome Taylor! What Miz Mary said. We love new victi .... er ... enthusiasts!

Prayers heading your way Mrs. Jo.

WIHH, with your practicing of Lexi's technique, I bet you're going to really Wow them with what you create with your bite of the sandwich!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Taylor!

Mrs. Jo you will be in my prayers.

I am almost half way through with radation and it's starting to hurt. Today the doctor gave me a numbing cream. We will see. The good thing is that my hair is really growing in! It makes me so happy!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

A big hug for you WIHH and lots of prayers. I pray for peace every night.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

WIHH, I'll be praying for you and yours throughout this.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Prayers being sent to all the people involved in the disasters of the last few days.
And to all those worldwide in need. It is painful to know there can be such strife and warfare, everywhere.
Bless all the first responders and Dr's and nurses tending the wounded. 

Woodpecker, your almost done, I hope the numbing cream works! You are always in my prayers.

Hello and Welcome Taylor R.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you for the prayers. Things are working out- and yes I need to keep in mind that groups ebb and flow. 
This dreadful long winter is getting on my nerves...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Keep in mind, Mrs. Jo, this winter is probably wearing everyone a bit thin. The people in your group may not really always be so trying, but with the bad weather, well... I'll keep praying. Glad to hear things are working out to be a bit better!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Adding my prayers in and asking for a bit of prayers, etc. for our corner of the world. No people-caused violence, but we're looking at record flooding for people who live near rivers. Lots of rain, and the rivers should crest Sunday or Monday. There will most certainly be loss of property, but hopefully not loss of life. 

Marchwind, are you okay? Any water issues in your neighborhood?

We are not near rivers, so we have only groundwater in our basement. And as long as the sump pump keeps going, we'll be fine. Other people? Oy...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH you got it! Big huge hugs to you and your family and extended family. Im listening to the news now about the suspects, one killed one on the run, and a possible third. They are saying that Boston and the entire area is in complete lockdown, nothing is moving. The guy on the run is considered armed and dangerous and a terrorist is loose. Very, very frightening. And Texas, OMG, I have no words for that. Strong people!

Weever that picture you posted on FB of your field is amazing.:shocked: I think you all have been hit harder than us. It sounded like GR was bad too, washed out bridges and roads. Yes, we need this rain, a lot. I'm hoping this doesn't mean we are in for a wet cold summer.

TaylorR I already welcomed you on another thread but you can never be welcomed enough. So, Welcome to The Fold! We are here to help you in any way we can, you just need to ask 

Woodpecker, you have been in my thoughts the last few days. I will keep you there in the company of so many others. Each day puts you closer to the end.

I finished the socks for my sister. This pattern was very odd. I hate the toes but Im not ripping them out. I don't like the yarn either and am glad to be finished with it. Now on to the Sea Lettuce scarf by Lucy Neatby. Sorry the picture isn't focused, I must be shaky this morning. These are grey, with purple heels and toes.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sending prayers Mrs Jo & Weever!

Ive been thankfull Ive never had to worry about being flooded out. Actually thats one of my worse fears. I have lived close to rivers and remember what some people went through with that.
There are times living in the desert has its upside!
You have to be mighty careful of some of the washes though. Especially one that runs near to me. 

Marchwind,
I think you did a nice job with the socks. I think they look just fine!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My, thats a lot of white cold stuff. It would look lovely on a post card!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

WIHH that looks nice and cozy!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think we got six inches here in the cities, and it's still coming down. Sigh...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I am finally half way done with radation today! Big happy dance!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Woodpecker said:


> I am finally half way done with radation today! Big happy dance!


So happy for you, prayers that it will all be behind you soon. :bouncy:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Woopecker! 
In a while this will be a distant memory, and you will have your hair back too!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations on graduating from radiation, Woodpecker. May your recovery continue. 

So much trouble out there these days. My prayers are for all of my friends and their families. All of us are going to be touched by some of this in some way.

A difficult week for us is past. DS told us the boys in his scout troop had been holding him down and pretending to rape him. What more can I say? We're taking a mini vacation this weekend - not going anywhere, just regrouping as a family. This is our 2nd child to be sexually abused. It just stinks. I think mom is having a worse time with it than DS is. It just stinks.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im sorry Callie.
Thats horrible. I will be sending prayers. Im not sure what to say other than it seems like no place is safe and nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Callie, 

I am so sorry to hear about your son's abuse. Those boys' behavior, "playing" at rape, is despicable. They need to be taught a lesson or two or three. About respect for others, and unacceptable, indecent behavior,.

What I'd like to know, is where is the troop leader, when all of this is happening?! He/She is responsible for the boys and is supposed to be supervising them during troop activities. No?

And have you reported this abuse to the authorities, whether that is the parents, the scouting higher-ups, etc.? The boys and parents and troop leader should be held accountable for their behavior, or lack thereof. Letting them just get away with it means it will happen to others, or something worse could happen further down the road, and they will go unpunished/disciplined.

This sort of stuff is just so hurtful, evil and bad, it really gets my guff up.It's just plain wrong in every way.

Stay strong, and don't let them "win". What they are doing is evil and totally wrong. I will keep you in my thoughts for strength in dealing with this.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Callieslamb said:


> A difficult week for us is past. DS told us the boys in his scout troop had been holding him down and pretending to rape him. What more can I say? We're taking a mini vacation this weekend - not going anywhere, just regrouping as a family. This is our 2nd child to be sexually abused. It just stinks. I think mom is having a worse time with it than DS is. It just stinks.


This maks me so angry! I am so sorry you and yours are going through something like this. I will put you and yours on my prayer list.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie how horrible and humiliating and violating to your son. I agree with everything Lezlie said. These boys need to be dealt with and not just by their parents. This is learned behavior. Zero tolerance for this sort of behavior, ZERO.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I had a happy day today! I went driving for the first time in a parking lot and I had my first shave! God knows it feels so good to get back to a sort of normal again!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cast on attempt #1- run out of thread 30 sts short!
Cast on attempt #2- end up with waaaaaaay too long of a tail.

Story of my life!


Callieslamb, I'm so sorry to hear about your son. I really hope the Scouts take this seriously and those boys get a big lesson in what's appropriate and what isn't. 

Woodpecker, halfway through!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Gracious, CalliesLamb, that's awful! I wrote a blog post after the Steubenville event ... the kids who were 'caught' in that mess didn't seem to recognize that what they did constituted assualt - probably no more than the kids who did this to your son realize that what they've done constitutes assault and it's just PLAIN WRONG. Somehow, our kids aren't learning these messages and they REALLY NEED TO! Oi. 

Woodpecker, YAY FOR HEALING PROGRESS! Woohoo!

MDKatie ... now you know why I always use a cable cast on.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for your comments. I hope it didn't ruin your day. We've had a tough time with it. Part of the problem is that the boys are 11 & 12 yrs old. Yes, they need to know the severity of what they have done. They need to not repeat it- ever. It's hard to be so angry but really have no one to be angry with. The boys are to blame, but with their ages and family histories......well, they know now how bad what they did was. I do not have the energy to worry aboutt hem. I have my DS to tend to. He is very angry. He doesn't know what to do with that anger. He's an asperger kid and he struggles to understand social- anything - and now this. I don't know all the details- it was totally breaking my heart to hear it. I've let DH handle it. Where were the leaders is a good question. Sometimes the boys were playing basketball after scouts. Sometimes they were camping. DH has always gone with them. Ds has not been camping without him ever and it still happened. And we have experience with sexual abuse of children. 12 yrs ago a daughter was abused my a man we considered our friend. Well, hello! We know what to do/look for and we still failed him. We won't be filing assault charges, though we certainly could, and they know it. A couple of the boys have owned up to in and apologized. A couple were dared into it. I don't think they would have participated had those that started it not been so big. I ache for their mothers. It's going to be a long road. We'll be attending church elsewhere for a while just so DS doesn't have to be around the boys. The scout group is also the church group. So there's no one left for him to be with. My DB is a psychologist and he's helping us make the right motions - and that's exactly what it feels like- motions. It's truly hard to feel anything right now but that anger. I don't see their being arrested as being beneficial in any way. We are requesting that they boys enter counseling. It will all depend on how things go in the near future. DH is the ecclestical leader in our church so it makes it VERY difficult. Very. He's handed the counseling the families over to a man over him from a different area of our church. 

I am just so angry. I screamed myself hoarse yesterday. There was no one to hear me though and I think this part of me really wants someone to hear it. I want to let the world feel my pain and I cannot. I would not have these other mothers hurt more than they are for anything. It's a huge failure in many areas and on many people's parts. Ours included. I watched my son close in on himself over the last few months. He wouldn't talk to us. He only made the motions of being with us. Well, I'd better move on to other thoughts for a while. Thanks again for letting me vent. It's been really tough.

Could one of you decide if I need a brown ram from Washington or a white one from NY for me? Please. I just can't focus.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

((Callie)) I am so sorry. And words are so not-enough.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So sorry for all you're going through. I'm praying.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Callie, this is so, so hard.

Do you have someone YOU can talk to? This is hard on you as the Mom! And I honestly would NOT say you failed your son, not at all. He TOLD YOU WHAT HAPPENED. He knew to speak up. Right there, that tells me you did a fine job. We can't always stop the bad stuff from happening (sadly) but you made an environment for him where he knew he could speak about something that many would find too shameful to confess (it took me ages to be able to tell anyone what had happened to me, and I was a grownup with a psych degree who ought to have known better) ... so I think you did FINE.

But of course you are angry. Go ahead and BE angry - ya gotta do that to let it all pass 'over you and through you'. It's wonderful that you recognize you have to be careful where you show your anger - but please do find a safe place to do it - a friend, a counsellor, someone wise and able to hear the story as many times as you have to tell it and hold your hand through the shouting and the tears.

You have my prayers, as does your whole family. This is hard on everyone. Don't feel bad for sharing here - I firmly believe that it's only by being brave and saying "this happened to me" that we can erase the burden of shame that so many victims carry - it was CRAP and it was WRONG and when you can say "this happened" and hear others say "that's CRAP and that's WRONG" ... it helps. And it reminds all who hear that we need to be proactive about changing attitudes about sexuality in our culture, in a big, big way - and that's something we can all be part of, by speaking up whenever we see something happen (in advertising, media, or real life interactions).

And take the ram that lives closest to you. That way it'll be adapted to your climate the best.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hugs Callie  I can only imagine how hard this is on all of you. I am glad we are here so you can shout, scream, and rant away all you want to. Primal screaming is wonderful. Do you have a back pasture away from the house that you can walk to so you can scream?

Work with you fibers to sooth your soul and don't be so hard on yourself. Like Frazzle said you are NOT a failure. The people in charge of that group failed your son, not you.

As for the ram, personally I would go for color and fleece.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hugs Callie  I can only imagine how hard this is on all of you. I am glad we are here so you can shout, scream, and rant away all you want to. Primal screaming is wonderful. Do you have a back pasture away from the house that you can walk to so you can scream?

Work with you fibers to sooth your soul and don't be so hard on yourself. Like Frazzle said you are NOT a failure. The people in charge of that group failed your son, not you.

As for the ram, personally I would go for color and quality of the fleece.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Callie - so very sorry to hear of this. My heart aches for your son, you and the rest of your family. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You are such good friends. I didn't meant to take the focus off what everyone else is doing. Actually, I am totally hoarse- have been for 4 days now. I screamed myself sick. I screamed at teh top of my voice everything about this situation that stinks. And the proceeded to include everything about my past that stunk. And then I think I might have made up a few things that might go wrong next month that would also stink. If anyone had seen it, I'd have been put in a padded cell. But I do feel better. Not trapped in anger any more. 

We're just focusing on DS and trying to figure out what will help him the most. 

Thanks for the prayers and hugs! I really needed them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Callie, I dont have anything helpful to add here, 
but I do want to sympathize with your anger. 
Being that angry is not any fun at all. 
My best wishes to your entire family.
<hugs>


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie please do NOT apologize for ranting and "taking the focus off everyone else", that is what this thread is all about and many of us have come here to rant and rave and vent about various things ourselves. You needed it and we listened, and gave unsolicited advice . Im glad you are feeling less angry. As GAM said feeling that angry isn't fun, that sort of rage needs an escape or it will eat you up. Now rest and focus on helping your son.

Big healing hugs to all of you


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Happy Monday! Hope everyone has a wonderful day! :grouphug:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Monday to you, too, MDKatie, and all...

Callie, feel free to brief us on what's happening if you would like to. That's what we're here for--to rejoice with those who rejoice, and weep with those who weep.

We picked up some freshly-made yarn over the weekend. Yay! Now if only I had time to play...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm still praying for you and your family, Callie. I have to agree with the others, that you have not failed, if your son felt comfortable enough with you to tell you. Now you are able to put a stop to it. 

Meanwhile, I'm sewing like a madwoman over here. I hope you guys won't mind if I show you a few of my latest dresses. :spinsmiley:

The first dress is for Dancer #3. That collar was a boogerbear.

The second one is the third vendor girl dress. I went crazy with the ruffles on the bodice. :teehee:

The last one is the dress for teenage girl #2. It is supposed to look "youthful and flirty". Does it look youthful and flirty to you? I added buttons, too. Sewing on buttons when there is velcro is not the most fun thing in the world, lol. 
Seven dresses down, fourteen to go!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

LOVE THEM!

Definitely youthful and flirty. The lace on the sleeves and the round open collar make it perfect. 

You do amazing work!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sven,
You have some amazing talents for dress making!

I tried plying yarn for the 1st time today. Its interesting. This is really going to take some practice.
I made fingering. washed, set the twist-finished it. Then I made a couple of balls. i didnt like the results of that to much. Next, I put the yarn back on a bobbin's. I used the lazy kate attachment thats on the wheel.
I liked that method a lot better. More control of the way it spins up.
For my next experiment, Im going to skip the finishing stage. Just spin up the singles, leave them on bobbins. Then ply, then set/finish.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, PearlB you don't normally finish the singles ... just the plyed yarn. The singles are too energized to deal with and you get all kinds of headaches (as you no doubt discovered).

It's nice if you can leave your singles to sit for a few days before you try to ply them, but washing them? Nah. That's just asking for trouble. And fine singles will tangle in a ball - even a ball winder wound ball - they really do need to stay on a bobbin or other kind of holding core until you ply them.

Where'd you hear that you should set your singles? I don't think I've ever run across that anywhere. 

Anyhow, I never do, and my yarn's been working out just fine.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Frazzle, Thanks!!
I just thought plyed yarn was finished singles :hysterical::smack
Im glad thats not the way its traditionally done, its a :hair

eta: On the good side I only did that with a few of my singles. The bulk of them havent been finished!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Sven, 
tell me when you are finished with all those dresses. I need to hire you to make me one :spinsmiley:Those are awesome! Seriously.........I purchased a dress (ebay, I believe) that I love and wanted someone to take it apart and make another one. I'm a seamstress myself but I'm not wanting to sew anything at the moment. I've re-discovered knitting/crocheting  It's soooo relaxing~


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Callie, I'm so sorry for what you and your family are going through. My four year old son is an Aspie kid as well, and I know firsthand how difficult it is for them to deal with strong emotions like this. You are a WONDERFUL parent (I know this because you are doing what you are able and you are outraged on your son's behalf), and you have not failed him.


Also, I'm determined to learn to spin one of these days. I'm getting the pattern reading thing down pretty well, so it's time to learn something new now. Following you all's conversations kind of help me to figure out the ins and outs.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Callie,
I just have read this thread. Will be remembering your family in prayer~


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, hiddely-ho all!
Long time no "see". 
i'd love to respond to everyone's goings on, but I'm so far behind in catching up that's just not gonna happen. But Callie, you and your family are most sincerely
in my thoughts.
Woodpecker, I'm so glad your doing well, and yea on your "graduation"!

Well now, let's see. Between the crazy weather we've been having, one day 70 and the next freezing and blowing snow, and just all the work that needs to be done here, things are moving along at a snails pace. But they are moving along, so that's good. 
We can't seem to find a decent contractor that is available until late fall, so the addition and all will have to wait for next year. Bit of a disappointment, but maybe it's for the best as it will give us more time to really settle on our house plans.
We are moving ahead with basic improvements though. Today I'll be going into town to order our new windows and doors, and dh found a roofer that will be available by late June. So, we shall be focusing on getting the house ready for the winter basically. It has little to no insulation, and being built in 1925, it still has the original windows and doors, so it's very drafty. If any of ya'll know about Nebraska, (Sven?) , than you know the wind ALWAYS blows! I've never in my life been somewhere so windy! LOL! That Oklahoma song should have been written for here.:shocked:
We are replacing the drywall in the living room, insulating the attic and having it blown into the walls as well. The new roof will be a metal one, actually, both houses and the garage will be getting new roofs. 
Our carport is due to be delivered and set up sometime in the next week or two, as well as our barn. We ordered them from the same welder, and they will be very much appreciated when they get here!
All the buildings are going to be all matchy-matchy. kinda silly, but I'm excited. They will all be a soft butter yellow with white trim and dark green roofs. Wrap around porches for both houses. 
As far as fiber stuff. Honestly, short of getting my new wheel, yes I'm getting the Polinaise, not much is going on. I really need to try to get into a good routine again, but there is just so much to do here with settling in, that I just don't have enough hours in the day.
Soon I hope to be able to change that, and get my routine back, but for now it's just 5 minutes here and there.
Take care all, and know that I'm thinking about all of ya'll!:nana:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dreamy, you're in the homestretch now! YAY!! :banana:

Callie, my heart breaks for you and your son. I'm keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Svenska! Those are great dresses. I want on with the bubble butt- I think it would help hide mine! I love the yellows you are using. Make mine in blue though - I can't wear yellow convincingly.

hercsmama- That's going to be a new house by the time you're finished. It's windy here in spring too. I kind of like it - in spring. In winter, it's not so nice.

everyone- thanks for all that support. We have a lot of decision to make. DH isn't recognizing his feeelings. When we mention the hurt- he says, it didn't hurt that much. He thinks it bothers us more than it does him- and I think that's probably right. We understand more fully ramifications, etc. So I'm glad he isn't too upset by it. I do not think I will be able to send DS back to be around those boys or their parents. It will just be easier. Unfortunately, this means we will have to move. The Scout troop was through our church and in our church, you attend the congregation you live within the boundaries of. The boundary we are dealing with just happens to be the street in front of our house, so there's a chance we can have them change the boundary. A very small one. So I won't worry about which ram, since I won't be buying more sheep until we have decided what we need to do. Other than this- we're just dealing with it as best as we can. We haven't told DS not to talk to anyone so if he says something at school, let the cards fall as they may. If he feels he needs to talk to someone- I think he has that right. 

Thanks again. We're surviving. Without all the yelling.

I am still very hoarse.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I want a bubble butt dress because it might fool someone into thinking I have a butt!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Heeheehee. Bustles are so much fun, aren't they? We need fashions designed like that again!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PearlB exactly what Frazzle said. Leave your ingles on their bobbins, if you are plying from the bobbin, and after a day or two the twist is set and thy are ready to ply. Only after they are pled o most of us wash them. Wind them onto your niddy noddy or make a skein some other way, make sure you tie it in at least 4 places, then wash it.

Make sure when you ply that your wheel is spinning in the opposite direction to what is was when you spun the singles.

I'm looking forward to photos


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

The bustle really ought to be a fashion trend revived.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

<<<I don't see their being arrested as being beneficial in any way. We are requesting that they boys enter counseling. It will all depend on how things go in the near future.>>>>

Callie: actually, I am going to disagree with you on this. Those hoodlums need to be taught a hard lesson that what they were doing is not to be allowed. Scared straight sounds like a good cure for them. 
Our neighbors grandson was caught stealing a bicycle when he was about 12. Momma didn't want him punished....So, at 21 he had graduated to armed assault after many, many episodes of stealing etc. He ended up serving a 5 year sentence in Prison.

I wouldn't let them off.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

i know i dont post on hear vary much, but i do read all the posts ! and keep everyone
in my thoughts and prayers .

now my news 
i got to meet RedTartan which was awesome!
and we had a new bull calf born 2 weeks ago .


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Callie,

You should know that CPS can go after you for not reporting the crime and abuse. Those boys committed a violent, physical/sexual assault. You shouldn't be the one worrying about how their mothers are hurt. THEY are the ones that committed the hurtful criminal acts.

I just want you to know, tho, that if you don't report the crime and get professional counseling, CPS can go after you and take your kids away.

My daughter's ex-stepdaughter was molested by the ex's brother, the uncle, a 19 yr old. She was 8. When my daughter and ex found out, they were upset, but the mother in law talked them out of a police report, to handle it within the family, which meant not doing anything at all, and protect the molester. 

Anyways, Calla wrote about the molestation in her journal at school, and another girl saw the entry and reported it to the teacher. The school had to report it, CPS came and took Calla and brother Alex, 10 yo, into foster care, and it was like a year before they got them back, but my daughter and the ex were charged in juvenile court for neglect and not reporting a crime, and the uncle molester got off scott free, because Calla had so much shame and embarrassment she kept changing her story and blacked out memories. 

The molester lived with Mommy at home in California. Calla is 16 now, and up until age 14.5 she was peeing and pooping in her bed and had to wear diapers, so we know for a fact she was emotionally crippled by this. Calla now lives in the same household as the molester, in SoCal, and the family says she "just has to get over it, because it's over with and done, for the rest of the family. So she has to see and deal with this man every day.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Just popping in to say "hi". Oh boy, did I miss a bunch! 

Callie, I'm so, so sorry for what your family is going through. It is just all wrong. I have to agree with the others who said maybe not reporting it isn't the best thing. . . I was date raped at almost 17 by a guy I'd been going out with for a few weeks. I didn't say anything to anyone, I was pretty ashamed and rather confused too (you know the old line "I just couldn't help it, I'm sorry, I love you"??) and kept seeing him for about eight more months. Long story short, he ended up sexually assaulting a 13 yr old girl about a year after that (he was almost 20 by then). I've always had this little voice in the back of my head that now and then says to me "could you have prevented this happening to that poor girl if only you'd said something when it was you?"


On a happier subject, I'm still working on my socks. Got a bit messed up doing my heel flap, got to the gusset and it just wasn't connecting right. There was way too big of a hole and nothing was jiving with the instructions. So I counted and recounted and recounted again, and concluded I had too many rows (got interrupted several times in making the heel and lost track of where I was and apparently the row # I wrote down was nowhere near right). So. . . . I frogged the entire heel this afternoon and started back with row 1 of the heel flap. I'm determined to get this first sock done so I can make it's mate and wear them!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

"Our Feel-Good War on Breast Cancer". 

This article in the NY Times Magazine was written by a younger cancer victim who takes on the myths and beliefs that increased awareness and early treatment is saving lives. Death from breast cancer hasn't lessened any, and our exaggerated awareness of it in the US may be causing women to be more fearful and scared than we need to be, without changing our health outcomes. And then we react emotionally and not from medical necessity, when it comes to treatment.

This article is 9 pages long, but well worth the time to read.

And Woodpecker, I think it discusses the cancer you have in depth, unless I've got your kind wrong. I would be interested in your thoughts on this article.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/28/m...ar-on-breast-cancer.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&hp


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That's a very interesting article (Peggy Orenstein is a very thoughtful writer). 

Science is so much more detailed than the media tends to convey - and the details, in this kind of thing, *matter*. Yes, it's important to know that lumps should be checked out (especially in the US, where you might have to pay to see a doctor, which creates an incentive to "wait and see if it goes away"). It's important to realize that research into treatment is probably our biggest bang for the buck: improved treatment is probably responsible for the majority of the improvements in mortality rates. 

And it's important to realize that buying "pinkwashed crap" does nothing to "save lives". Share your home grown produce and grass-fed meat with your neighbours ... probably does more good than buying a pink plastic bracelet!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

New babies!!



And updated kitten pics;
Dax;


Kirk, with big brother Hobbes - the only picture of him that wasn't a white blur!


B'Lanna - yeah, they all have Star Trek names, we're geeks


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Those are adorable babies! I very much approve of the Star Trek names. I've been wading through all of Star Trek in the order they came out while sewing. I'm partway through the second season of Next Generation.  (B'lanna has a mustache!)

Speaking of sewing... I bring you the dress for Dance Hall Lady Number Six! Now with a new and improved bigger better bustle!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

All those baby pictures, and I have no babies at my house this year!

My barn is full, and with elderly dogs, a puppy or kitten would not be wise. That little nubian is too cute for words. My daughter's 4H days were spent with nubians-I love their ears!

My new grandchild counts as a baby, but she's 5 hours away, so 'baby-fixes' are hard to come by. Maybe I'll just get a couple of chicks at the feed store this week...what's a few more hens in the coop?

If I end up with too many chickens, I'm going to just blame all the cute baby photos here for it...

betty


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute baby pictures!!! I love Dax! And those goats...so cute!

Love the dress, Svenska!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sven,
I hate wearing dresses, always have. Yet I would love to have and wear a dress like that!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so glad you guys all like my dresses and let me post them here. Otherwise, I'm mostly a sewing hermit right now, lol.

And you know, Victorian dresses all have a lot of elegance to them. I think they make anyone seem like a fancy lady, just because of the poofs and ruffles and flounces and lace... Plus, they are just more flattering on more body types. The seamlines really trick the eye into thinking anyone is thinner, and the bustles, well... yay bustles! 

I can totally see someone ordering a dress just like this most recent one for a wedding gown. I am very happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

IowaLez said:


> "Our Feel-Good War on Breast Cancer".
> 
> This article in the NY Times Magazine was written by a younger cancer victim who takes on the myths and beliefs that increased awareness and early treatment is saving lives. Death from breast cancer hasn't lessened any, and our exaggerated awareness of it in the US may be causing women to be more fearful and scared than we need to be, without changing our health outcomes. And then we react emotionally and not from medical necessity, when it comes to treatment.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link! I will read it and let you know what I think.

On another note I never liked the color pink but I do now, so much so that I do have a pink ribbon magnet on my car.

ETA: Actually everyone in my family has a ribbon on their cars now even my macho brother!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive decided that the prelude isnt the wheel to ply on. I have problems with that wheel. Always have. Sometimes I can get it to do what I want, other times forget it.

Long story short. I decided to give my other wheel a try. I got the Bee out!!
I put some twine on it for the brake line, instead of the fishing line it came with.
Works like a charm!! It is a sturdy little thing. Im kinda betting its goibng to be the best overall wheel I have. And at $200, brand new no less.

Im kinda thinking of painting a big yin/yang symbol on it. A little strange for spinning maybe, yet, I think it would look neat as could be. Maybe some Chinese characters on the upright bar, and a couple of birds on the foot pedals.

The arn in skeins I plied on the prelude, the one on the Kniddy was from the Bee. I still have to set the twist on all of them.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres a better example. The 2 on the left came out just fine, I spun those on the Bee. The 2 on the right were spun on the Prelude, and are all over spun and curled up.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Its the humble little Bumble Bee. It really is I think hands down the best wheel Ive got.
Especially for the money. $200 brand new and it outshines both the Kromski & Ashford for ease of use. 

Nothing could be simpler or more basic about it. 

Ive got to get to a class for the Kromski. Theres got to be something Im missing about it.

Its got 3 whorls on the flyer. The smallest whorl, I cant use.
The yarn is just to hard to pull through. And I have the brake, and the drive band at its lowest grippable setting. It runs just fine without yarn though. No yarn, no problem,its super easy to treadle . I cant believe Im holding onto the yarn that tight.

I contrasted to the Bee. I can use its smallest whorl no problem, I do hold onto the yarn a bit tight.

The middle whorl on the Kromski I can onlyu use if I prep the yarn into long thin strips
like I do for my drop spindle. Forget spinning from the fold, or just holding a small amount of yarn. Its to hard to treadle. And all the adjustments are at bare minimum. The brake is enough to pull the yarn through.

The top whorl is all I can reliably use. Its a lot of leg work.

Ive always had a frustrating time with the Kromski. I stopped using it because of that. At least I got farther with it this last time than when I first used it.

It's just been a lot of fun using the Bee again. It also has an adjustable sliding hook for the bobbin. I like it more than the fixed hooks on most flyer's.

I just cant decide what to paint on it. I keep thinking the yin/yang symbol would look good. Though that might be to odd for a spinning wheel. It might look good if I did that symbol in stain. 

Thanks for the tip about the kiwis, I will give them a look. Whatever I paint, its got to be light, and positive!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres what I did with the brake band on the Bee. It works awesome now. I put twine on it instead of the fishing line, and went back to the spring. I was getting so-so results till I did this.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

what's in the pot today- black walnuts and soft white romney- now brown! The walnuts had most of their hulls removed by weather, so I just threw them in nuts and all- will be a mess to clean. Put some citric acid in, will see how well this works, as it is the first time dyeing with walnuts. I love the brown!!!! So rich of a color- if anyone has done this and can share what they learned, would love to hear about it.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

how long did you "cook" the fiber in the walnut broth? Did the fiber fade? Wish I would have thought about the cheesecloth!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

InHisName, I cant wait to see your beautiful walnut yarn when its done !!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am excited to see how that turns out, InHisName-- I have a bag of walnut hulls here I plan to dye with at some point in the future! 

You all know by now that my husband is pretty awesome. I just want to show you yet another reason why he is.  I got a whole bunch of new yarn in for my online store, but with sewing all these dresses, I haven't had time to photograph it at all! So, since he has a very good camera and is a hobbyist photographer, I sent him out with a basket, a box of yarn, a foof of alpaca, and some other props to get some photos for me. This is what he came back with.

Isn't he just the best?!? :sing: I will never ever not-in-a-hundred-years be able to take yarn photos like that!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

InHisName, that's going to be so pretty, can't wait to see the end product!

SF, your husband did a great job! That's great!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

IowaLez said:


> "Our Feel-Good War on Breast Cancer".
> 
> This article in the NY Times Magazine was written by a younger cancer victim who takes on the myths and beliefs that increased awareness and early treatment is saving lives. Death from breast cancer hasn't lessened any, and our exaggerated awareness of it in the US may be causing women to be more fearful and scared than we need to be, without changing our health outcomes. And then we react emotionally and not from medical necessity, when it comes to treatment.
> 
> ...


I finally read this and must say that I found it awfully depressing and bleak. I really cannot comment on the Mamogram thing as I am 10 years younger than the author.

ETA: InHisName, my grandmother used to dye her hair with walnut tea!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Using an iron mordant can make your walnut darker, BUT it also makes your wool fairly brittle. This is why there is no black from the middle ages, unless the sheep was black. Making colors dark is hard on the fabric! (Just something I remembered reading.)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The longer you soak the yarn/wool/fabric, the darker it will be. No mordant is needed with walnut hulls

I boiled fresh hulls for an hour or so, then let the hulls steep for 24 hours, then drain.

Let the wool steep until a bit darker than the desired color because it will dry lighter.

If you keep walnut dye too long, it will begin to ferment and stink!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful yarns, beautiful dress...cute kittens! You folks are getting so much done. I feel like a slacker. Sometimes.

-I appreciate your advice. when it's a he-said: I-said situation with no proof, it's difficult to prosecute anyone. If it were an adult with a child, or an older kid with a child - I believe you are exactly right about prosecuting. We are chalking it up to boy stupids. Sometimes boys just do stupid things. Unfortunately, these boys had been exposed to a lot of harsh stupid things. It was a sexual assault. We did confer with a lawyer and felt it not in our DS best interest to pursue prosecution. An Aunt involved is from CPS...and she didn't report it, though it would be manditory with her. I talked with the school, to be sure our son was free to talk if he needed it (we'd love for him to talk more about this) yet to understand their process in case they felt the need to report. I did not ask them not to report just to understand the process if someone there was obliged to report so I could warn the families. They did not feel it was warrented. So, we think we've covered what we need to do and should do. I do not want to see 12 yr olds in jail. I work with the boys from the local detention center. I'm glad the center is there and hope and pray all the boys I work with there learn from their mistakes and take advantage of what time in a DC can do for them. Unfortunately, the success rate here is about 50% an most just learn other crimes. I do not want that for the boys involved. Hopefully, their parents realize the risks and take some needed steps.

Yes, these guys need a hard lesson. I think they have gotten part of it already- they are not welcome back to the troop for at least 2 years and they loved scouts. They might not be welcomed back to church either. Which is rarely if ever done in our church. How can people change without God? This will depend on what their parents are doing to help them. So there are consequences. It's now up to the parents to ensure that some changes are made in these boys' lives. Abused kids can't be held entirely to blame for their actions. As much as I'd like to. But they certainly need some teaching. As we said- counseling is a must.

The parents have been the larger problem. That was their choice of how to handle their anger. DH and I are working to be on the same page so we can make the right choice for our DS's future. It's been a lot of work, pain and effort to maintain any kind of dignity. I am now on sleeping pills and 2 enforced naps a day. No naps- no chocolate. My blood pressure was 185/135 over the weekend. But I hope the worst is over. Even with our experience in this arena, it's hard to imagine things would be this tough. Satan picks at your from every side to find your vulnerability. We've got lots of them right now. 

I'm refusing to 'let go and move on' as I have been instructed by others. There is no movign on- just moving to change. everyone involved has to change in some ways. We need to teach our son how to not be so much of a target. He needs to learn some better social skills. I'm happy that we are on this end of the learning/changing compared to the other families. They have much more to accomplish.

One of the most destructive things about child abuse is that you might not see any symptoms for years. Maybe of the symptoms are similar to what we all consider 'normal teenage growing pains' so the signals get overlooked and even more harm is done. I feel for each of you whom abuse of any kind has touched. My prayers are with you also.

Thanks for your support and honest opinions.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Big hugs Callie. Hopefully someday, this will all be behind you all and maybe those boys will be better people for the hard lessons they are going to learn.
Well, as for me,
IT CAME!!! It just arrived about 30 minutes ago!! The mailman is my new favorite person!!
Yes ladies, and Forerunner, my fabulous Polinaise wheel is here!!!!!!
I have no idea what to do with all the parts and pieces, but to night I shall watch the DVD on how to assemble it and get busy. I'm so excited!! Happy early birthday to me!!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy New Wheel Day to you!! :nanner:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy New Wheel Day!!
Theres nothing quite like the joy and fun of a new wheel!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Congratulations on your new wheel!!! It is always such an exciting day when it happens! I hope the assembly is straight forward and easy!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - it's been a long time since I've posted! I've tried to keep up with what's going on, but I know I missed a bunch. My FIL was in the hospital/rehab for 5 weeks, and my MIL (who has Alzheimer's) stayed with us during the week. My BIL took her Thursday evenings for the weekend. All I can say is WOW :shocked: It was a tough 5 weeks!

I have a lot of appreciation and awe for people who are full-time caregivers! By Thursday night, DH & I were exhausted! We were both able to work from home, but neither of us were getting the work done that we had to. I had to take a day off every week because I wasn't getting the time in. So now I'm trying to make up for it. 

We are so far behind here too. The hospital was an hour away, and we took my MIL every day (not that she remembered it, but we felt we had to). We're trying to catch up with gardening, stall cleaning, etc now too. Phew! 

My spinning wheel was not even out for the entire time. I did get some knitting done on the way to/from the hospital, but not as much as I had hoped. I did finish my first weaving project, but I'll post pictures on the Weaving thread. Oh well, no more whining! They're home now, and things seem to be going well for them thankfully.

We had lambs and goat kids in between all that too - here's a few pictures. They are what got me through the days!




Those pictures were from a few weeks ago - they've grown so fast!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on. Here is the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...r-arts/484257-fac-may-2013-a.html#post6572635


----------

